# craftsman weedeater



## bltcswaim (Jul 20, 2007)

I have a craftsman weedeater that has worked great up until here recently...my problem is that it won't stop running...it has a switch button that you are supposed to hold down to stop it, but I end up having to lay the weedeater on it's side and run out of gas for it to stop. What do I do?
thanx, bltcswaim


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

What model is it?


----------



## bltcswaim (Jul 20, 2007)

i dunno, but my husband has told me he knows what's wrong with it, he just hasn't fixed it yet! thanx anyway...


----------



## dirtpoor (Jul 20, 2007)

i have a weedeater brand with the same problem i just put the choke on to kill it works for me


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

the switch or the wire it connects to is broken...


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Could also be a bad ign. module. Pushing the primer is a better solution to stop it.


----------

